# my 10ft jon boat mod (with a bad ending to the season.)



## redneckfisher (Jun 3, 2010)

last year i got this jon boat and i wanted to make it a jon bass boat so i took and screwed some 2x3s down to the seat frames and made a 1x2' livewell out of sheet aluminum. then i cut and put a piece of 1/2" plywood on the 2x3s. then i added some rough cut 2x2s on the sides. i added some minor eletrical and a 30lb minn-kota trolling motor.


----------



## redneckfisher (Jun 3, 2010)

i have been working on it and i will get new pictures up with it carpeted and my new (to me) 1988 3hp gamefisher outboard.


----------



## Froggy (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice, a bit small for a lot of mods, watch the weight added, good luck.


----------



## redneckfisher (Jun 4, 2010)

thanks, this boat is small but most of the time im the only person on it so it aint that bad.


----------



## redneckfisher (Jun 4, 2010)

worked nonstop since 3:00pm on the boat today, and got a lot done. I made a mount in the front for the trolling motor and added a small deck on the back and on the bottom.


----------



## redneckfisher (Jun 16, 2010)

ok so sorry i havent put up pics lately my camera isnt working but all the carpet and everything is bacicly done ill try to take some pics while im at frog fest at verona beach this weekend!


----------



## redneckfisher (Jun 30, 2010)

theres a guy selling a tracker motor guide 52lb thrust foot controlled troling motor thats about 5 years old and he is selling it for $100 is this a good deal? i can get a new one for like $450


----------



## weezer71 (Jul 1, 2010)

I would think it's a pretty good deal considering how much bow mount foot controlled trolling motors are new. If it's in good shape, why not?! I know that there's one about the same thrust in my town from someone I know and he wants $140 and it is at least 10 years old. I thought about it, but think I might hold out for something in better shape that is used. Might change my mind later.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 1, 2010)

sounds like a pretty good deal to me, as long as you see it work before you buy it.


----------



## redneckfisher (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks yall, i think im gona get it now.


----------



## redneckfisher (Jul 2, 2010)

ok i want to get a fishfinder but i only want to spend around $100 do yall know of a good one for this price? i have looked at the hummingbird 150 and 170 but i dont know what is good and not.


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 2, 2010)

I have 2 of the Eagle's that I got at Academy and they were $69. I want to know the depth and be able to find underwater structure and that is about it. They work great and are easy to install and use.


----------



## redneckfisher (Jul 3, 2010)

i finaly got the pics on my computer but now they wont upload


----------



## weezer71 (Jul 4, 2010)

I just got a Lawrance 5X for my birthday yesterday. Got it at Gander Mountain for $159. Haven't got to try it yet, but the screen quality is great from the demonstration disply screen! I think an Eagle (which is Lawrance's lower priced brand) might be a good choice also.


----------



## Sader762 (Jul 5, 2010)

I picked up the Hummingbird 550 from Academy for $149, seems to be a really good deal.


----------



## redneckfisher (Jul 23, 2010)

pics update soon!


----------



## redneckfisher (Sep 7, 2010)

HERE IS THE FINSHED BOAT, FOR SOME REASON I CAN ONLY POST ONE AT A TIME BUT HERE THEY ARE


----------



## redneckfisher (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## redneckfisher (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## redneckfisher (Sep 7, 2010)

THIS PIC IS WHERE THE CONTROL SWITCHES GO


----------



## redneckfisher (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## redneckfisher (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Bassman018 (Sep 7, 2010)

I love the way you did your storage and carpet, the one thing though, the black is going to fade and show dirt easily.


----------



## dan h (Sep 7, 2010)

great job!if you dont mind i have a couple ?'s how wide is your boat on the bottom?and did it add any stability with the extra weight of the decks and all?i have a 12/32 i am working on and wanted to get some idea if weight would make it any more stable.empty just the bare hull sitting on the water when you step on this thing its like steppin on a skate board :shock: .thanks Dan.


----------



## redneckfisher (Sep 8, 2010)

Bassman018 said:


> I love the way you did your storage and carpet, the one thing though, the black is going to fade and show dirt easily.



yeah it alreaddy is starting to fade and the dirt aint the only thing that shows, the cat hair from all the strays around ugh i hate it and a shop vac wond even pick it up!



dan h said:


> great job!if you dont mind i have a couple ?'s how wide is your boat on the bottom?and did it add any stability with the extra weight of the decks and all?i have a 12/32 i am working on and wanted to get some idea if weight would make it any more stable.empty just the bare hull sitting on the water when you step on this thing its like steppin on a skate board :shock: .thanks Dan.



at the bottom its 30" and it didnt add stability whenever im fishing on it and my dog moves im afraid im gonna go overboard!


----------



## zerofivenismo (Sep 8, 2010)

Good mods...just on the wrong sized boat. That rig is definitely top heavy and looks to be quite tippy. Decks to the top + overweighted + 30" bottom width = Danger :shock: . Be careful and wear your PFD. I'm not being critical, just concerned.


----------



## dan h (Sep 9, 2010)

thanks for the info.i dont plan to put high decks on mine anyhow i was hoping the weight might add a little stability though.oh well thanks again.and the livewell you made looks great.


----------



## redneckfisher (Nov 16, 2010)

zerofivenismo said:


> Good mods...just on the wrong sized boat. That rig is definitely top heavy and looks to be quite tippy. Decks to the top + overweighted + 30" bottom width = Danger :shock: . Be careful and wear your PFD. I'm not being critical, just concerned.


 oh i know i took my dog out on it and when he moved i thought i was gonna fall in


----------



## redneckfisher (Dec 20, 2010)

what do yall think of puting this, last one in existence (to my knowledge), 1961 sport scott 27.7hp outboard on the 10ft. tin?


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Dec 20, 2010)

Good luck,lol.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Dec 21, 2010)

You got a good little fisher there man. I like it!

Bufford


----------



## cavman138 (Dec 22, 2010)

Definitely not recommended.


----------



## redneckfisher (Dec 23, 2010)

yeah i thought it wasnt the best idea but i had to ask. i guess ill just put it on my 12' "v"


----------



## redneckfisher (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok, so the last time i put the boat in the water this year (a few months ago) i went and had a problematic beginning with the motor not working so after an hour i got it working. then i had a good 6 hours of fishing then came back to the docks and i decided to leave my boat there (i locked everything up) then i couldn't pick it up till the next day. so when i finally went to get it and it was literary just holding on by the rope, everything was underwater, and if the lines weren't there it would have sank, the weird thing is the marina people didn't even notice it, but i finally bailed and dumped out all the water and noticed the cause. a patch (JB weld)( that i thought i fixed) came undone and let water come in. the damage was: the battery (water destroyed it), my tackle box (floated down river), my reel (in tackle box) and my 3 hp Gamefisher outboard (water got all in it). i was able to fix the motor but now it makes a loud squeaking noise now. The boat i'm gonna get welded to fix the problem for good. And now i need to get all new tackle (like lures don't already cost enough). ugh not a good end to the season.


----------



## Flat Bottom (Jan 11, 2011)

oh no... sad story, i hate hearing when jb weld went wrong stories. I love that stuff


----------



## redneckfisher (Jan 14, 2011)

yeah but sometimes it breaks or comes loose


----------



## Flat Bottom (Jan 14, 2011)

yeah, i have only had it fail a few times. But it's very handy to have especially if you don't have a good way of welding minor aluminum mishaps


----------



## Brine (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear man!

At least it didn't happen while on the river!


----------



## redneckfisher (Jan 14, 2011)

Flat Bottom said:


> yeah, i have only had it fail a few times. But it's very handy to have especially if you don't have a good way of welding minor aluminum mishaps



yeah my problem was i had cracks in the bottom and sides of the transom and i thought it would work but im gonna get it welded now. i'[ll try to put up pics of it.



Brine said:


> Sorry to hear man!
> 
> At least it didn't happen while on the river!



yeah that would be bad and at least i got the boat back.


----------



## redneckfisher (Jan 14, 2011)

this is the 5 spots that had cracks in the aluminum


----------



## redneckfisher (Jan 14, 2011)




----------

